
James Mickens’ Tenure Announcement - jbredeche
https://mickens.seas.harvard.edu/tenure-announcement
======
one-more-minute
Anyone not familiar with James Mickens should read "The Night Watch"
immediately.

[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/1311_05-08_mickens.pdf](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/1311_05-08_mickens.pdf)

~~~
endlessvoid94
This is such a great article

------
_wldu
I've always been a fan of his talks. His keynote at USENIX Security 2018 is by
far the best summation of the dangers of ML that I've ever seen. It's
hilarious too.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajGX7odA87k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajGX7odA87k)

------
mitchty
Always love a Mickens tome. May his reign be long and his wrath upon his
enemies wicked. Also congratulations on tenure, now more writing like the
login papers please.

------
sitkack
I want James Mickens to be my PhD advisor, I don't really care what the
subject is.

~~~
devonkim
I'd give up my job and bring him his coffee every day if I could spend that
much time with him

------
zbuttram
I will absolutely take this opportunity as others have to praise James
Mickens. I'd encourage anyone to simply go type his name into YouTube and
watch some talks if you haven't.

------
dr_dshiv
Wow, that's true genius

------
cafard
I applaud Harvard's decision. However, I think HN might add (April 2019) to
the title here.

------
ChuckMcM
That is a great note, I really enjoy his humor.

